# Ipv4 ipv6 no connectivity router/modem problem



## Wokanoga (Jun 7, 2009)

Computer facts: HP envy 15. That's windows 7. I have owned this laptop for about 4 months now. I am going to try to tell you all the problems that happened and the steps I Took in a time line like fashion

router: Linksys WRT54GS
modem: Speedstream ----
there was a number there, I am not at home, I will get back to you on that.


1: my mom messed with the router. Saying that she hanged the ip address to "increase sucurity". She changed the address from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.2.1
2: no Internet connection. I could connect to the router via wireless but I could not access the Internet. I could not log into the router. However I could login to the router with my iPod touch.
3: lots and lots of attempts or repair and study. Resetting router and modem multiple times. No luck. I can still login to the router but has limited to no connectivity. I check in wireless network connection status. There is no network access for both ipv4 and ipv6 connectivity.
4: more study, scour forums with my moms phone. I check the network adapters I the device manager. All devices are working fully according to the device manager. I can give you specifics on those devices if you need them.
5: I am at school the next day on the network provided there just fine with my laptop and iPod. The network is an AT&T network. Which will first redirect you to another page to accept an agreemets policy and whatnot. This may not be In the right place on he timeline.
6: at home, I attempt a technique posted by johnwill. The one that you restore installation files to defaults via the cmd on administrator. The one that you go netsh winsock and whatnot. I don't remember the specific command. All of he commands were fine except he last one. The one related to ipv6. I said: there's no user specified setting to be reset.
7: next day I am at school, and now my laptop cannot connect to the network provided. I haven't seen anything yet that makes he problem at home any different from at school. But for some reason I can still login to the network with my iPod. I go to run: control netconnections. My Bluetooth is not connected (no biggie), my network cable is unplugged and I am getting full bars on the AT&T network. Sorry for not explaining that. I can connect to he AT&T network. But when I type I a random URL, waiting for it to redirect my laptop to the agreement page, it says webpage is not available.
8: btw in network connection details her is nothing listed in: connection-specific DN..., ipv4 default gateway, ipv4 WINS server, ipv6 default gateway and ipv6 DNS server. This is at both at home and at school.

I am not prepared to spew out a large amount of specifics In this post. I am typing all of this on an iPod, very irritating, forgive me for typos because of it. If you want more specifics please ask. I may be on an iPod but I think I can still remember how to ssh. If not I should be able to find a way to get a ipconfig to you. Please point out anything I missed.

Btw, the modem is around 7 years old.

Lincoln


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.


Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Disconnect any USB connection to the modem, it will not be used.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Wokanoga (Jun 7, 2009)

1: I follow your instructions. I boot up my computer and go to my taskbar and cancel all programs (skype, quicktime, daemontools etc.) I will not be needing on, as I always do. 
During this time my computer is verifying the network connection. After about 30 seconds it stops verifying with a ! symbol on a triangle. I hold my cursor over it and it says "unidentified network, no network access"
2: Here's the ipconfig and the pings:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Lincoln>IPCONFIG /ALL
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Lincoln-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-14-56-10-50
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-0A-A9-81-7B-B2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::441f:8bfd:9fd3:fb5a%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.251.90(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890910
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-51-F8-16-C8-0A-A9-81-7B-B2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 156.154.70.22
156.154.71.22
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{EE0EF708-914F-4C8A-95E7-27E551B64434}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{D5896224-7F56-49EC-9B91-1D3143808C9C}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Lincoln>PING 169.254.251.90
Pinging 169.254.251.90 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 169.254.251.90: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.251.90: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.251.90: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 169.254.251.90: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 169.254.251.90:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Users\Lincoln>PING 156.154.70.22
Pinging 156.154.70.22 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
Ping statistics for 156.154.70.22:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Users\Lincoln>PING 206.190.60.37
Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Users\Lincoln>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Users\Lincoln>

As you can see I had nothing under gateway. So I did not ping that. I have attempted these pings before, but I don't recall pinging the the computer IP address to have any sort of success.
But everything else seemed to still be a releative failure.

3: I also pinged these. since I wasn't sure what ip address you meant. I assumed you meant the ipv4 address from info from another thread. However I'll include these

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Lincoln>PING 192.168.1.1
Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Users\Lincoln>PING 192.168.1.101
Pinging 192.168.1.101 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
PING: transmit failed. General failure.
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Lincoln>

4: I went to troubleshoot problems, network and internet. I chose to troubleshoot all network adapters. I thought that is was worth a shot. It didn't find any new problems at first.
Just telling me to reset the router and whatnot. It then searched to additional problems and came up with: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration.
And of course it said that it was not fixed. Next question? How do I configure an IP? Or am I straying off track?

Alright allow me to discard my unproductive pessimism. Okay, what can be done to fix this? What other info do you want?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you connect with a wired connection directly to the modem without the router in the picture? What's the exact model of that modem?


----------



## Wokanoga (Jun 7, 2009)

The modems model is: Speedstream 5360. Ethernet ADSL Modem.

I cannot connect directly through the modem. I just tried this and as far as I can tell it is exacly the same as connecting to the router. It went through all the same symptom. The only thing that I noticed was different was that the speed was 10.0 Mbps.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That has all the earmarks of a bad cable or bad network adapter on the computer.


----------

